# Searching and Tagging



## bmudd14474

We have had some feedback from members about our search function. It works great but the problem is that there are so many results and no way to sort by recipes or how to threads etc.

Well we actually do have the ability to do this but its not been used much up until now. Let me introduce you to Tags if you do not know what they are or are used for. When your creating a thread there is a section under the text box called Tags. You will just type in there your tags for the post. If you are putting in multiple just put a comma at the end of each one. See picture below for example.







The 1 thing that will make using Tags nice is if you put a recipe in the thread type the Tag recipe. This will help alot with the search part that we will go over in a few.

Now what do you do with old threads that do not have tags? Well if you come across them you can just click the add tags button at the top of the thread and add them.





This is helpful when you come back to a thread and add a recipe that wasn't there before and you want to add the recipe tag.

So you have added all the tags but how do you search to find stuff? Most people click the search button and type for what they want. But what you need to do it click search. Then at the bottom click more






This will pop open the advance search area.

Once you are there you will see several options. 1 says search Tags.






 Then this will open to the part that you will enter the tags you want to search. Remember to put a comma at the end of each tag to separate them.







Lastly you will get your results







I know that I have been going thru threads and adding tags to them to try and assist with making the search function better. Also when using this you can do a search for just the tag recipe. Or do beef, recipe to find beef recipes.

I hope this helps everyone understand the function of tags and how it can make out search function much better.

NOTE: You can only Tag or add Tags to your own threads unless your a moderator.

Any questions let us know.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## link

Great description and instructions. Thanks for taking the time to do this.
Link


----------



## bmudd14474

link said:


> Great description and instructions. Thanks for taking the time to do this.
> Link



Thanks. I hope that this is helpful and makes things better for folks. I know we can't always make everyone happy but we try to as much as possible. 

Brian


----------



## pc farmer

Working on adding tags.   I think it will help alot for the search function


----------



## mosparky

This a pin worthy post if I ever saw one ! *LIKE* !! Maybe in the New Members Area.
Just a note the "add tags" seems to only be visible to the original poster and possibly mods. I don't see it on threads I didn't start.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke

mosparky said:


> This a pin worthy post if I ever saw one ! *LIKE* !! Maybe in the New Members Area.
> Just a note the "add tags" seems to only be visible to the original poster and possibly mods. I don't see it on threads I didn't start.


I think I've Iooked for it to tag other people's posts in the past and couldn't find it either.


----------



## gmc2003

Thanks for making it easier to search out recipes. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Brian!
Will do!
Al


----------



## chopsaw

This is going to work better . So if you have  posts  that got interest , add tags to them please .


----------



## bmudd14474

mosparky said:


> This a pin worthy post if I ever saw one ! *LIKE* !! Maybe in the New Members Area.
> Just a note the "add tags" seems to only be visible to the original poster and possibly mods. I don't see it on threads I didn't start.



Yes you are correct. You can only do it to your own threads. I have added that not to the original post.


----------



## ab canuck

That is a great feature that I have never used, It will make my searching much easier. Thx Brian. Definite like for that.


----------



## schlotz

This should be very helpful


----------



## pc farmer

Everyone needs to add tags to their post.  It helps in the search function.  Us admins and mods are trying to add them but its easier to add when you post a thread.


----------



## schlotz

This is a great feature and works quite well. Just go to the post that has your recipe, click on 'add tags' then type in recipe, (and anything else such as brisket or pork butt, etc...)


----------



## daveomak

If I could remember to tag, I would...  _Remember_ is the key word here...


----------



## shinny

I just tried it. Hopefully I did it correctly


----------



## tropics

I just made a post and I can not edit tags 
Nothing opens when I click on it
Richie


----------



## tropics

Still not able to add tags


----------



## tropics

Okay I give up


----------

